
Swedish authorities in crisis talks over telecom 'sabotage' - johansch
http://www.thelocal.se/20160520/sweden-investigates-after-series-of-tech-glitches
======
johansch
Wednesday May 25 the Swedish parliament is scheduled to vote for the very
controversial NATO "host country" agreement. In short this means NATO forces
will be able to operate out of Sweden in case of a nearby (meaning the
baltics) military crisis.

Starting about ten days ago, Sweden has experienced a highly abnormal level of
outages in various services:

May 4: A cable was cut for a communications mast that was essential for the
rescue services in; in southern Sweden.

May 15: a 330 meter tall transmitter tower outside of Gothenburg was sabotaged
and fell down. This caused an outage in TV, Radio and emergency services in
the area. Police later found very obvious evidence of sabotage.

May 18: Nation-wide: the 911 service had "operational disturbances" which
blocked emergency calls for 20 minutes.

May 19: The radio/tv house in Gothenburg (second largest swedish city) was
completely our for a couple of hours after "network issues"

May 19: The Swedish airspace was completely shut down during ~4 hours due to
ATC system disturbances.

May 19: Bredbandsbolaget/Telenor, one of the top two largest consumer ISPs
were completely down for 4-8 hours.

~~~
manmachine
totally unrelated events, troll!

~~~
johansch
Lol. Says an account's first message, created only to post this. Putinbots -
you need to get better at your jobs. This is unprofessional.

